# Office 2007 (The village idiot has a question)



## J-WO (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm having a little trouble with '007. 

As a short story merchant I'm trying to send out work in standard manuscript format. This requires that I put my name and story title (etc) in the top right hand corner of every page. This I can do well enough by typing what I want into the header doo-dah and the doo-dah repeats it throughout for me. Good Doo-dah. 

However , SMF also demands that this not be the case with the very first page of the manuscript; the top right corner should be bare (Not counting the contact details a little below--ah, but I'm confusing things now.). How do I persuade Office 2007, doo-dah or otherwise, to remove the first one?

I know this is a piddling matter but you can never look _too_ professional on a magazine editors desk, as I'm sure you'll agree.

Cheers!


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

Go to *Page Layout* (between Insert and References) and then click on *Margins*. At the bottom of list that appears, click on *Custom Margins...*

In the Page Setup box that appears, choose the *Layout* tab. There you'll find *Different first page*, just as you would in, say, Word XP.


----------



## J-WO (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow. Quick on the draw there, wise ol' grizzly one. This means I can immediately crack on with being the scourge of the slush piles.

Thank you very much!


(Well, I guess that's the end of this thread. If anyone wishes to waffle on about the iPAD, feel free to use the space here.)


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 13, 2010)

Alternately you could just print out that first page separately. But Ursa's go is probably best in the long run...


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

As a quid pro quo - and it won't cost you anywhere near a quid - have you a link to the SMF requirements, J-WO?

(Not that I write short stories - I'm too long-winded for that - but others might find it useful. Oh, and perhaps the post with the link (should it exist) ought to be in Aspiring Writers.)


Alternatively, someone could mention where such a link already exists. (I'm sure it must.)


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 13, 2010)

Would I come over as completely, unforgivably and irrevocably stupid if I were to perchance enquire as to who or what SMF is?


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

Judge for yourself**, Cul: SMF is the abbreviation J-WO used in the first post for the standard manuscript format.









** - No disrespect for TJ intended.


----------



## The Judge (Feb 13, 2010)

Ratfink.  This was the one technology question I could have answered and Ursa beat me to it.  But I will not be denied...

There is another way, J-WO.  Go into the header do-dah itself (yes, I even know all the technical terms) either through *Insert*, *Header*, *Edit Header* or simply by clicking at the top where the header is on the other pages, and that brings up *Header and Footer Tools* - *Design*.  In the *Options* box (4th along from the left) is *Different First Page* - and click on it there.  I think, from memory, it won't number the page either.

Ha ha... today Word 7, tomorrow the World...



And oy - no one judges for himself while I'm around, thank you very much.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

The Judge is a PC and she invented Windows 7....


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 13, 2010)

[facepalm]

It was late...


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 13, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> The Judge is a PC and she invented Windows 7....



The Judge is a P.T. and she discovered… no, I think I already got enough mileage out of that one.

But I don't find her politically correct.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> But I don't find her politically correct.


Doesn't that rather depend on what benchmark you're using?


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> As a quid pro quo - and it won't cost you anywhere near a quid - have you a link to the SMF requirements, J-WO?
> 
> (Not that I write short stories - I'm too long-winded for that - but others might find it useful. Oh, and perhaps the post with the link (should it exist) ought to be in Aspiring Writers.)
> 
> ...


 
at the risk of sounding trumpets close to home, the right-hand side of the blog here (even though the meeting dates have long expired) has a good range of handy links. including one to manuscript formatting, as well as a big list of current markets. i'd like to take the credit for this, but i'll raise a glass to Ian Sales instead!


----------



## J-WO (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah, looks like my Quid has been Pro'd; Nice work, Chopper. Ursa, I owe you a latin, non-fiscal quid. Or an album by 'Quo.  Not sure which.

Thanks everyone, I'm gonna take a look at all the many ways you've advised. Seems there's a cornucopia of ruses to skin this particular ferret...


----------



## J-WO (Feb 14, 2010)

If you want a longer, more in-depth article on SMF type the name *William Shunn *into google. It's generally the one a lot of SF online mags link you to from their submission guide (Ceaseless Skies, Velocipede, Strange Horizons etc). I've no link to offer because, in truth, my knowledge on how to link isn't so hot either. Oh dear...


----------

